# pig vomiting! help!



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I have some piglets that are aprox 4 months old. I've had them for about 8 weeks or so now. They are all doing well but one. I noticed she was smaller than the others and felt she wasn't getting enough food. So I seperated her and took one of her smaller sisters and put them in the barn together so the thin one wouldn't be upset about being alone.

They have been in the barn about 2 weeks now. She seemed to be eating and drinking fine, but I noticed tonight the thin one vomiting tonight. She didn't seem to want to eat either. So I took her sister away in case a) the piglet is sick and also b) so the vomiting pig could eat or drink as she needed.

Is there something I can give her to stop vomiting? She has clean water and fresh food if she wants it. I would call my vet, but he is closed for the weekend. Should I take her to the vet monday? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

It's possible she just ate something that didn't agree with her. But if she's been locked in a barn the access to such things is probably limited. What is she bedded on? 

It's odd to have vomiting as the only symptom of illness so unless she's unthrifty, not just small which can be genetic and ongoing since birth, but truly a poor doer or showing other signs of illness -- fever, diarrhea, lethargy, etc -- infectious disease doesn't seem terribly likely. Though not impossible either. 

Parasites could be a possibility though. Thread worms can be a problem in young pigs and can cause vomiting. They may also explain the slower than normal growth and size if she picked them up at her previous home and has had them all along. Just because she's the only one doesn't mean it's not parasitic. Individual immune response plays a big role in parasite loads from animal to animal even reared under identical circumstances.


----------



## dylanM (May 25, 2010)

We had the same problem last year with our small female . Vet used liquid wormer that started with a p for whipworms. She also had us give pepto bismol in a neddleless syringe for the vomiting. That is something to see a pig with pink pepto all over its face.

Until you know if it is worms or parasites & not something she ate in the barn I would give nothing until talking to your vet.Take her food & water away.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Did she recover? I would separate her as you did, and would take her food away, but not water. And check her stool and see if she's normal there too. Penned with a mate, you've no way to know who's manure is who's. Hope she recovered for you.


----------

